# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Kontroversen in der Uro-Onkologie 2017 in Magdeburg - Bericht

## Georg_

Ich habe mich jetzt doch daran gemacht, über die Januar 2017 in Magdeburg gehaltenen Vorträge zu berichten. Sie haben kaum von ihrer Aktualität verloren, so schnell ändert sich die Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms nicht.

Die erste Vortragsgruppe war:
✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭

Das Prostatakarzinom
Vorsitz: Markus Graefen, Hamburg | Daniel Baumunk, Magdeburg

9.00  9.30
Pro und Contra Diskussion
Die fokale Therapie  der heilige Gral in der Therapie des PCA?
Vortrag Pro
Martin Schostak, Magdeburg

Vortrag Contra
Markus Graefen, Hamburg

Schiedsrichter-Vortrag  Fazit
Jens Uwe Stolzenburg, Leipzig

✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭

Der erste Vortrag  Pro fokale Therapie - wurde von Herrn Prof. Schostak gehalten. Zuerst wies dieser darauf hin, dass er in Magdeburg deutlich mehr Prostataoperationen durchführt als fokale Therapien mit HIFU. (Die HIFU Therapie zerstört die Tumorzellen mit einem energiereichen, hochgebündelten Ultraschall.)

Er stellte dar, dass die Prostataoperation in vielen Fällen zu radikal sei und man bei Patienten mit geringerem Risiko mit fokalen Therapien eine Behandlung mit weniger Nebenwirkungen durchführen könne. 

Durch eine Fusionsbiopsie könne man jetzt den Tumor in der Prostata genauer lokalisieren. Dies schaffe bessere Voraussetzungen für eine fokale Therapie. Die HIFU-Technik habe sich mit dem Focal One Gerät deutlich verbessert und es könne der behandelte Bereich genauer abgegrenzt werden. Auch die Harnröhre könne jetzt besser geschont werden. Die Bildgebung während der HIFU Behandlung sei durch ein Doppler-Kontrastmittel verbessert worden, so dass die Behandlung genauer und effektiver durchgeführt werden könne und jeweils der individuellen Situation beim Patienten angepasst werden könne.

Für fokale Therapien gibt es seit dem Jahr 2016 eine Konsensusempfehlung. 

Danach muss zwölf Monate nach einer fokalen Therapie eine Kontrollbiopsie durchgeführt werden. Nur wenn diese keinen Tumor zeigt, kann von einem Effekt der Behandlung gesprochen werden. Vor einer fokalen Therapie soll ein mpMRT durchgeführt werden um agressive Tumoren auszuschließen. Man kann aber auch auf der Basis einer mapping Stanzbiopsie die zu behandelnden Bereiche festlegen. Es gibt jedoch keinen Konsens wie ein biochemisches Rezidiv nach einer fokalen Therapie definiert werden soll.

Eine fokale Therapie kann auch versagen. Die möglichen Gründe dafür fasste Prof. Schostak auf dieser Folie zusammen (FT=fokale Therapie):



Als Fallbeispiel für ein Versagen einer fokalen Therapie erwähnte er einen Patienten, der nach der ersten Biopsie einen Gleason 6 in zwei von zwölf Stanzen diagnostiziert bekam. Nach der daraufhin durchgeführten HIFU Behandlung wurde nach sechs Monaten eine neue Biopsie gemacht. Dabei ergab sich in sechs von zwölf Stanzen ein Gleason 8. Es musste daraufhin eine operative Entfernung der Prostata durchgeführt werden. Nach fokalen Therapien, speziell HIFU, bleibt also noch eine Standardtherapie, z.B. eine Prostataoperation, als Salvage-Option.

In seinem Fazit kam Herr Prof. Schostak zu dem Ergebnis, dass fokale Therapien nur in Studien angewendet werden sollten.

Abschließend stellte Prof.Schostak auf dieser Folie dar, in welchen Fällen eine fokale Therapie angezeigt sei:



Wie man sieht, ist die Anwendung der fokalen Therapie zwischen aktiver Überwachung (AS) und Operation angesiedelt, praktisch nur bei einem Gleason 7 mit niedrigem Risiko, der sich aus 3+4 ergibt. Aber auch die Operation könnte bei diesem Fall angewendet werden.

----------


## Georg_

Dann folgte der zweite Vortrag  Contra fokale Therapie  von Prof. Graefen aus Hamburg. 

Prof. Graefen erklärte anfangs, dass er selbst bei sich keine fokale Therapie durchführen lassen würde. Als Grund für seine Ablehnung gab er an, dass sowohl die onkologischen als auch die funktionellen Ergebnisse unklar seien. 

Es gibt auch nicht "die" fokale Therapie. Wenn man als Patient eine fokale Therapie anstrebt, so ist erst mal zu entscheiden, ob dies eine HIFU, NanoKnife, Laserablation, Cryotherapie, photodynamische Therapie oder andere Behandlung sein soll. Jede Therapie hat andere Ergebnisse und Nebenwirkungen. Prof. Graefen zeigte dazu ein Review von Valerio. Darin wurden dreizehn Studien zur fokalen Therapie genannt bei denen jedoch neun verschiedene Therapien angewendet wurden. Es wird sich daher daraus nicht entnehmen lassen, welches die beste fokale Therapie ist.

Wie kann man die Effektivität einer fokalen Therapie beurteilen? Langfristige Studien liegen nicht vor, so dass man nicht beurteilen kann, ob die Therapien das Überleben des Patienten verlängern können. Wenn dazu keine Daten vorliegen, welche Ergebnisse ergeben sich aus dem PSA Verlauf nach der Behandlung oder aus Biopsien des behandelten Gebiets? Prof. Graefen zog dazu nochmal das Review von Valerio heran. Von den darin erwähnten 25 Studien machten 15 keine Angaben zum PSA Wert nach der Behandlung. Die übrigen verwendeten sehr unterschiedliche Definitionen für ein biochemisches Rezidiv. Es gibt keine einheitliche Definition für ein Rezidiv nach einer fokalen Therapie und das macht eine vergleichende Beurteilung des Behandlungserfolgs praktisch nicht möglich. Es ist auch so, dass je nach Behandlung unterschiedlich große Bereiche der Prostata zerstört werden und dadurch sehr unterschiedlich hohe PSA Werte nach der Behandlung zu erwarten sind.

Aber auch bei einer Kontrollbiopsie ist unklar, wie diese durchgeführt werden soll. Soll die ganze Prostata biopsiert werden, nur das behandelte Gebiet oder das nicht behandelte Gebiet? Jedenfalls zeigen sich bei einer Biopsie ein Jahr nach der Behandlung recht hohe Anteile an verbliebenem Tumor:



Das Grundproblem der fokalen Therapien ist, dass der Prostatakrebs multifocal ist, d.h. meist mehrere Herde in der Prostata bildet:



Dabei können die kleineren Herde einen höheren Gleason Grad haben. Dazu erwähnte Prof. Graefen die Studie von Haffner. Darin wurde beobachtet, dass die Fernmetastasen, die später zum Tod des Patienten führten, nicht vom größten Tumorherd in der Prostata abstammten sondern von einem anderen, sehr kleinen Herd in der Prostata.

Die fokalen Therapien basieren auf der Lokalisation der Tumorherde innerhalb der Prostata mit einem MRT. Aber die Größe eines Tumorherdes in der Prostata wird durch ein MRT zu klein eingeschätzt. Prof. Graefen erwähnte dazu eine Studie von Nobin, die dies eingehend darstellt. Die dort gegebene Empfehlung ist, einen Sicherheitsrand von 9 mm um den sichtbaren Herd bei der Behandlung mit einzuschließen.

Man muss auch bedenken, dass nach einer fokalen Therapie häufig Folgebehandlungen erforderlich werden. In einem Artikel von Valerio wird angegeben, dass 17 % der Patienten bereits sechs Monate nach der fokalen Therapie mit NanoKnife eine weitere Therapie benötigten. Um die Nebenwirkungen einer fokalen Therapie richtig zu beurteilen, müsste man die Nebenwirkungen dieser Folgebehandlungen kumulativ mit berücksichtigen. 

Schließlich stellte Prof. Graefen noch eine Studie von Ahmed vor, die über die HIFU Therapie berichtet. Aus dieser Studie ergibt sich, dass zwölf Monate nach der fokalen Therapie noch bei 43% der Patienten nicht entfernter Tumor festgestellt wurde! Es sind dann Folgebehandlungen zu erwarten und die mehrfachen Behandlungen können letztlich eine hohe Belastung für das Gesundheitssystem darstellen.

Wie Prof. Schostak wies Prof. Graefen darauf hin, dass nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der Patienten für eine fokale Therapie in Frage kommen, nämlich ältere Patienten mit Gleason 3+4.

Abschließend zitierte Prof. Graefen die europäische Leitlinie zum Prostatakrebs:

1.) die Therapie ist experimentell.
2.) die langfristigen Ergebnisse sind nicht bekannt.
3.) die optimale Verlaufkontrolle nach der Behandlung ist unbekannt und die Kriterien für eine Folgebehandlung unklar.
4.) die fokale Therapie ist nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen.

Die fokale Therapie ist noch in ihrem Anfangsstadium und kann nicht als Alternative außerhalb von Studien empfohlen werden. 

Sein Fazit zu fokalen Therapien: nur weil man sie technisch durchführen kann, sollte man es nicht tun.

----------


## Georg_

Schließlich sollte Prof. Stolzenburg die beiden Vorträge "als Schiedsrichter" zusammenfassend beurteilen. Er selbst tendierte zur Operation.

Eingangs wies er darauf hin, dass die Ergebnisse der Biopsien doch sehr stark von der Pathologie nach der Operation abweichen. In seinem Krankenhaus hat man festgestellt, dass in 48% der Fälle der Gleason Grad nach oben korrigiert werden musste. Dies ist eine enorme Abweichung. Wie schon Prof. Schostak in seinem Vortrag darstellte, besteht daher die Gefahr, dass auf Grund der Ergebnisse der Biopsie ein zu aggressiver Tumor mit einer fokalen Therapie behandelt wird.

Dann stellte Prof. Stolzenburg recht positive Ergebnisse für eine Operation im Hinblick auf die Nebenwirkungen Potenz und Inkontinenz dar. 



nsLRP  nerverhaltende laparoskopische radikale Prostatektomie
nsORP  nerverhaltende offene radikale Prostatektomie

Quellen:
Budäus - Current Technique of Open Intrafascial Nerve-Sparing Retropubic Prostatectomy
Köhler - Early continence in patients with localized prostate cancer

Danach sind über 80% der Patienten zwölf Monate nach der Operation kontinent. Über 84% der Patienten sind darüber hinaus nach der Operation noch potent.

Diese Zahlen bezogen sich allerdings auf eine nerverhaltende Operation bei ausgezeichneten Prostatakliniken. Die nerverhaltende Operation wird nicht in allen Kliniken durchgeführt und ist manchmal auf Grund der Tumorausbreitung auch nicht möglich. Diese guten Ergebnisse dürften daher nicht flächendeckend bei allen Operateuren in Deutschland erreicht werden. Prof. Stolzenburg erwähnte, dass die Ergebnisse einer Operation sehr von der Erfahrung des Operateurs abhängen und diese wiederum von der Häufigkeit der durchgeführten Operationen. 

Prof. Stolzenburg stellte eine Statistik über 397 Krankenhäuser in Deutschland vor. Dabei gaben 86 Kliniken an, weniger als 12 Prostataoperationen im Jahr durchzuführen. Nur 116 dieser 397 Krankenhäuser machten mehr als 53 Prostataoperationen im Jahr. Das heißt, dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass bei etwa 70 % dieser 397 Krankenhäuser keine optimalen Prostataoperationen durchgeführt werden. Anmerkung: entsprechendes dürfte für Urologen mit Belegbetten gelten.

Fokale Therapien kämen nur für wenige Patienten in Frage und sollten nur in Studien mit Ethikvotum durchgeführt werden.

----------


## Georg_

In der zweiten Vortragsgruppe stellten führende Vertreter der einzelnen fokalen Therapien die von ihnen angewendeten Verfahren vor. Anschließend wurde in einer Diskussionsrunde darüber diskutiert.

Wie Herr Prof. Schostak anmerkte, sollte man berücksichtigen, dass die Referenten für ihr jeweiliges Verfahren werben würden. Die Zuhörer waren Urologen, die u.U. einzelnen Patienten empfehlen konnten, eine solche Therapie durchführen zu lassen. 

Die Vorträge wurden in anderer Reihenfolge als im Programm ausgedruckt gehalten. 

✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭

9.30  10.40
Diskussionsrunde
Welche fokalen Techniken setzen sich durch?

Nanoknife  die irreversible Elektroporation
Michael K. Stehling, Offenbach

TOOKAD
Alexander Roosen, Bochum

HIFU - Focal One
Daniel Baumunk, Magdeburg

Fokale Brachytherapie
Stefan Machtens, Bergisch Gladbach

Cyberknife
Alexander Muacevic, München

Zusammenfassung  Fazit  Diskussion
Roman Ganzer, Leipzig

✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭

Zuerst hielt Prof. Muacevic einen Vortrag über die CyberKnife Therapie. Mit CyberKnife kann man gezielt sehr kleine Bereiche genau abgegrenzt mit hohen Dosen bestrahlen. Es ging ihm dabei nicht so sehr um fokale Therapie sondern darum, die CyberKnife bzw. SBRT Bestrahlung als sinnvolle Bestrahlung einer Prostata darzustellen. Die aktuelle Empfehlung der DEGRO, also der deutschen Gesellschaft für Radioonkologie, hat der Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms mit CyberKnife einen Riegel vorgeschoben und erlaubt diese nur noch in prospektiven, randomisierten Studien. Diese sind in Deutschland nur sehr schwer zu realisieren, die PREFERE Studie wurde z.B. vor kurzem mangels Beteiligung geschlossen. Für eine Studie, die verschiedene Therapien vergleichen soll, benötigt man sehr hohe Teilnehmerzahlen. 

Prof. Muacevic stellte eingangs dar, dass die SBRT Bestrahlung in den USA sehr häufig eingesetzt wird und praktisch als etabliert gilt. Die hohe Anzahl von über 12.900 der bereits durchgeführten Prostata-Behandlungen zeigt diese Folie:



Die amerikanischen Leitlinien beschränken diese Bestrahlung nicht auf Studien. Hier die Leitlinienempfehlung der amerikanischen ASTRO Gesellschaft:



Prof. Muacevic stellte dann an Hand verschiedener Studienergebnisse dar, dass CyberKnife sehr gute Ergebnisse hinsichtlich Bestrahlungsergebnissen, Nebenwirkungen und Patientenzufriedenheit hat:



Fokal wird die SBRT Bestrahlung noch nicht häufig eingesetzt. Prof. Muacevic zeigte ein mit einem PSMA PET-CT deutlich sichtbares Rezidiv in der Prostataloge, das er mit CyberKnife bestrahlt hatte. Außerdem auf dieser Folie die Behandlung eines Rezidivs nach einer Protonenbestrahlung:



Prof. Muacevic erläuterte dann die Schwierigkeiten kleine Rezidive so genau zu lokalisieren, dass sie mit CyberKnife auch gezielt bestrahlt werden können. Man möchte ja millimetergenau bestrahlen um z.B. den Darm nicht erneut zu bestrahlen. Es wird dafür MR-Dünnschichttechnik eingesetzt.

----------


## Georg_

Seinen Vortrag fasste Prof. Muacevic wie folgt zusammen:



Die fokale Therapie wird, wie auf der Folie erwähnt, von ihm in einer einzigen Bestrahlungssitzung durchgeführt.

----------


## Georg_

Dann berichtete Prof. Stehling über die IRE oder NanoKnife Therapie. Bei dieser Therapie werden über den Damm unter Narkose elektrische Sonden in die Prostata gebracht. Wird dann Strom eingesetzt, werden sofort die Zellen im elektrischen Feld zwischen diesen Sonden zerstört und die Tumorzellen damit abgetötet. Diese Therapie wird auf der Internetpräsenz von Prof. Stehling und in meinem KISP-Text sehr ausführlich dargestellt. Auf diese Quellen möchte ich hier verweisen. 

Prof. Stehling sagte, dass er inzwischen in den letzten sechs Jahren über 500 Patienten mit NanoKnife behandelt habe, auf den Folien war noch die Zahl von 450 Patienten angegeben. Er würde Patienten behandeln, die eine Operation oder Bestrahlung ablehnen. Das Hauptziel der Behandlung wäre der Erhalt der Kontinenz und Potenz. Behandelt würde die Prostata fast aller Patienten, auch mit T4 Stadium oder mit befallenen Lymphknoten und Fernmetastasen. Die Metastasen können dabei allerdings mit NanoKnife nicht behandelt werden. Eine Übersicht gibt folgende Folie:



Von den 377 in dieser Folie angegebenen Patienten wurden 263 fokal behandelt, während bei 114 Patienten die gesamte Prostata abgeleitet wurde.

Die Verlaufskontrolle erfolgt über Messungen des PSA Wertes und MRT Untersuchungen, die in seiner Klinik durchgeführt werden können. Auch ein PSMA PET/CT kann für die Verlaufskontrolle verwendet werden. Ergibt sich ein Verdacht auf ein Rezidiv so soll eine Biopsie durchgeführt werden. 

Die häufigsten Nebenwirkungen sind offenbar Harnverhalt und Schmerzen/Schwierigkeiten beim Wasserlassen. Inkontinenz nach der Operation sei noch nie aufgetreten, allerdings komme Dranginkontinenz vor. Die Häufigkeit von Potenzverlust nach NanoKnife wird in der folgenden Folie mit 45% angegeben, dies soll aber nach einem Jahr auf 2,8% zurückgehen. 



In der folgenden Folie vergleicht Prof. Stehling die IRE mit einer Prostataoperation. Ich muss sagen, dass nach meiner Meinung die Punkte in der unteren Hälfte der Tabelle doch aus werbenden Gründen zu positiv dargestellt sind.

----------


## Georg_

Dann stellte PD Dr. Roosen die photodynamische Therapie TOOKAD vor.

Bei der photodynamischen Therapie erhält der Patient intravenös eine fotosensible Substanz (genannt Tookad oder Padeliporfin). Diese wird danach durch einen Laser aktiviert und soll die Gefäße zerstören, die zum Tumor führen und diesen ernähren. Die Laserfasern werden unter Narkose über ein Brachytherapie-Pad in Steinschnittlage eingeführt, die Substanz dem Patienten gespritzt und dann das Laserlicht für 22 Minuten eingeschaltet. Der Patient kann anschließend am gleichen Tag die Klinik verlassen.

Dr. Roosen berichtete dann über die vom Hersteller der Substanz durchgeführte, internationale Phase III Studie PCM 301, an der er mit einer Patientengruppe in München teilgenommen hat. In Europa nahmen insgesamt 400 Patienten an der Studie teil. Die Ergebnisse wurden in Lancet Oncology publiziert.

Die Ergebnisse der TOOKAD Therapie sind gemäß dieser Studie nicht besonders gut. Aus der untenstehenden Folie ergibt sich, dass nach 24 Monaten bei 50% der Patienten keine Tumorfreiheit erreicht wurde.



Dr. Roosen schien von dieser Therapie nicht recht überzeugt zu sein. Hier sein Fazit:



Darin schreibt er:  ... sind eine bioptische Tumorfreiheit von nur 49% und eine Progression von 28% wenig überzeugend für ein ablatives Verfahren.

Dr. Roosen empfiehlt diese Therapie offensichtlich nicht.

----------


## Georg_

Anschließend berichtete PD Dr. Baumunk über die mit der HIFU Therapie in Magdeburg behandelten Patienten. Diese wurden bisher in zwei verschiedene Studien eingeschlossen. Es handelt sich um 59 Patienten, die seit 2014 in Magdeburg mit dem Focal One Gerät fokal behandelt wurden, einschließlich 7 Patienten, bei denen eine Salvage-Therapie mit HIFU durchgeführt wurde. Von diesen erhielten 42 Patienten eine Kontroll-Biopsie. Dabei zeigten 22 Patienten dieser Gruppe keinen Tumor mehr. Diese Daten sind in folgender Folie graphisch dargestellt:



BA = Behandlungsareal

Die übrigen Patienten wiesen Tumor in- und/oder außerhalb des behandelten Bereichs auf. Genauere Angaben zu diesen "Versagern" zeigt diese Folie:



Die HIFU wird teilweise als Behandlung einer Prostatahälfte (Hemi-HIFU) oder nur von kleineren Teilbereichen einer Prostata (F-HIFU) durchgeführt.

Acht der "Versager" bzw. Rezidive nach HIFU wurden erneut therapiert während zwölf unter aktive Überwachung kamen. Mittlerweile wurde der Sicherheitsabstand bei der Therapie vergrößert was zu weniger "Versagern" geführt hat.

Anmerkung: natürlich haben nicht die Patienten versagt sondern die HIFU Therapie.

Die Ergebnisse der HIFU Behandlungen in Magdeburg fasste Dr. Baumunk so zusammen:

----------


## Georg_

Dann war Dr. Machtens an der Reihe, die fokale Brachytherapie vorzustellen. Er wies anfangs darauf hin, dass die Brachyherapie sowohl in die deutsche wie auch die europäische Leitlinie aufgenommen ist und als Behandlung akzeptiert wird.

Er ging dann auf die Möglichkeit ein, die Brachytherapie als fokale Therapie bei Patienten mittleren Risikos (Gleason 7) einzusetzen. Die Anforderungen für diese Anwendung hatte er auf dieser Folie zusammengestellt:



Dr. Machtens zeigte dann an Hand vieler Studien, dass mit der Brachytherapie diese Anforderungen erfüllt werden können. Hier einige davon:

Cosset: Focal brachytherapy for selected low-risk prostate cancers

Kovac: Focal radiotherapy as focal therapy of prostate cancer

Al-Qaisieh: Dosimetry Modeling for Focal Low-Dose-Rate Prostate Brachytherapy

Stephen Langley: Report of a consensus meeting on focal low dose rate brachytherapy for prostate cancer

Grundsätzlich werden bei der Brachytherapie zur Behandlung von Tumoren niedrigen Risikos strahlende Seeds in die Prostata implantiert, die dort je nach Art der Seeds noch bis zu zwei Monate lang strahlen und die Tumorzellen so zerstören. Um eine fokale Behandlung durchzuführen setzt man diese Seeds nur in eine Prostatahälfte (hemi-fokal) oder auch nur in Teile eines Prostatalappens (ultra-fokal).



Hier ein Bild das die Seeds in nur einer Prostatahälfte zeigt:

----------


## Georg_

Seinen Vortrag fasste Dr. Machtens auf diesen zwei Folien zusammen:





Es wurde jetzt eine europäische Studie beantragt in deren Rahmen die Brachytherapie als Ganzdrüsen- und fokale Therapie verglichen werden soll.

Anmerkung: hier ein ausführlicher Vortrag von Cosset zu diesem Thema.

----------


## Georg_

Schließlich versuchte PD Dr. Ganzer die einzelnen Vorträge zu den Verfahren der fokalen Therapie zusammenzufassen und zu bewerten.

Eingangs wies er darauf hin, dass bis jetzt, mit Ausnahme der TOOKAD Studie, keine Phase III Studien im Bereich der fokalen Therapien abgeschlossen und deren Ergebnisse veröffentlicht wurden. Aus den bisher vorliegenden Studien kann man schließen, dass die fokale Therapie machbar und sicher erscheint, wenig Nebenwirkungen zeigt und einen onkologischen Vorteil gegenüber der aktiven Überwachung aufweist. Er ging dann nochmal kurz auf alle zuvor vorgestellten fokalen Therapien ein. Bei der HIFU Therapie wies er darauf hin, dass diese hinsichtlich ihrer Anwendbarkeit von der Lage des Tumors in der Prostata abhängig ist. Das in den Darm eingeführte Instrument kann nicht alle Teile der Prostata gleichermaßen wirksam behandeln.

In diesem Zusammenhang erwähnte er noch die Studie von Prister. Darin wird berichtet, dass das mit dem MRT sichtbare Tumorvolumen die tatsächliche Größe um den Faktor 2,7 unterschätzt. Die Autoren empfehlen deshalb einen Sicherheitsabstand von 1,5 cm um den mit dem MRT ermittelten Tumorherd. Dies ergibt dann ein ziemlich großes zu behandelndes Areal. 

Für die von ihm durchgeführte Hemi Studie über die HIFU Therapie konnten 50 Teilnehmer gewonnen werden. Die NanoKnife Therapie beurteilte er sehr kritisch. 

Abschließend stellte er die Punkte zusammenfassend dar, die seiner Meinung einzuhalten wären, um die fokalen Therapien langfristig als vollwertige Alternativen zu etablieren:



Es wurde dann eine Diskussionsrunde über die fokalen Therapien durchgeführt. Die Diskussion konzentrierte sich jedoch darauf mit Herrn Prof. Stehling über die NanoKnife Therapie zu sprechen. Prof. Schostak und Prof. Stolzenburg forderten, dass die NanoKnife Operation nur im Rahmen von Studien durchgeführt werden sollte. Erst müsse so die Wirksamkeit nachgewiesen werden, bevor man sie allgemein anwende. Prof. Stehling sagte, der Patient könne im deutschen Gesundheitssystem selbst über seine Therapie entscheiden und er habe vergeblich versucht, entsprechende Studien in Deutschland zu initiieren. Wenn der Patient nach einer Prostataoperation kein Rezidiv befürchten müsse sondern sicher geheilt sei, so gäbe es keinen Raum für fokale Therapien. Aber es sei ja belegt, dass die Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit nach einer Prostataoperation relativ hoch ist. Darüber hinaus sah er nicht in einem Operationsverfahren sondern in der Immuntherapie die Zukunft der Prostatabehandlung. 

Prof. Graefen kritisierte die Darstellung der NanoKnife Therapie auf der Webseite der Klinik von Prof. Stehling. Diese sei so positiv, dass jeder Patient den Eindruck bekommen müsse man wäre verrückt wenn man sich leitliniengerecht bestrahlen oder operieren ließe. Zwischen den bisher vorliegenden Fakten zur NanoKnife Operation und dieser Darstellung sein doch eine zu große Diskrepanz.

----------


## Georg_

✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭

10.40  11.00
Der etwas andere Vortrag
Was für Angelina gut ist, ist auch gut für Brad! 
Prophylaktische Prostatektomie bei Hochrisikopatienten
Alexander Haese, Hamburg

✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭  ✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭✭

Im Anschluß hielt Prof. Haese seinen Vortrag über die präventive Prostataoperation. 

Die Schauspielerin Angelina Jolie war mit Brad Pitt verheiratet und hat sich, wie man der Presse entnehmen konnte, die Brüste prophylaktisch entfernen lassen:



Analog plädierte Prof. Haese in seinem Vortrag für eine prophylaktische Entfernung der Prostata bei Männern. Er schilderte die enormen Kosten die durch die Behandlung von Prostatakrebskranken dem Gesundheitssystem entstehen. Diese Kosten ließen sich vermeiden, wenn man Männern prophylaktisch die Prostata operativ entfernen würde. Zumindest bei erblichem Risiko sollte dies in Erwägung gezogen werden. 

Den Vortrag möchte ich hier nicht im Detail wiedergeben. In diesem Artikel werden die Überlegungen von Prof. Haese dargestellt.

Über die dann folgenden Vorträge von PD Dr. Maurer, Dr. Winter und Prof. Amthauer kann ich mangels ausreichender Aufzeichnungen leider nicht berichten.

Georg

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Georg,

Danke für die excellente Darstellung. Lektüre für alle Mediziner, denen die Behandlung des Prostatakrebs am Herzen liegt.

Winfried

----------


## rolando

Lieber Georg,

*großes Lob* für deine zusammenfassenden Beiträge über das vergangene Magdeburger Symposium. Wirklich sehr gut und verständlich dargestellt und jede Menge Arbeit, die dahintersteckt!

Gruß 
Roland

----------


## MartinWK

Lieber Georg, das ist ein sehr sachlicher und objektiver Bericht. Vielen Dank!

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Georg,

was lange währt wird gut. -* hier* - hattest Du ja schon mal begonnen. Vielen Dank für Deine nun doch recht ausführliche Berichterstattung und auch dafür, dass Du im Januar 2018 wieder zum Symposium nach Magdeburg fährst.

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Ich kann mich dem nur anschliessen - vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.
Mögen Leser, die vor einer Therapieentscheidung stehen, Nutzen daraus ziehen.
Uwe

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank für die Kommentare. Es freut mich, dass der Bericht so positiv aufgenommen wird!

Georg

----------


## Arne80

Hallo Georg,

eine tolle Zusammenfassung, danke nochmal auch von meiner Seite!
Ich hätte erwartet, dass hier die Inhalte weit mehr diskutiert werden würden, da doch einige interessante Aspekte auftauchen. 

Ich leite für mich persönlich als wesentliche Erkenntnisse ab:

- das meist multifokale Wachstum (auch hier schon oft diskutiert und bekannt) erschwert eine lokale Therapie bzw. ist dadurch insbesondere eine Biopsie ohne Bildgebung nur als genereller Krebsnachweis geeignet, hinsichtlich der  
  weiteren Therapieplanung aber doch relativ unsicher.

- da der GS in knapp 50% (!) der Fälle bei der Biopsie zu tief eingestuft wird (ich hatte nur 30 % im Kopf), sind dann meiner Meinung nach Empfehlungen hinsichtlich AS und experimentellen Therapien ohne erweiterte Diagnostik 
  (MRT, Zweitbegutachtung) schwierig. 

- nicht überraschend finde ich, dass die NW der RPE bei Kliniken mit hoher Fallzahl deutlich geringer ausfallen. Sehr überraschend hingegen finde ich, dass von 397 Krankenhäusern nur 30 % mehr als 53 OP's im Jahr durchführen, und 
  auch diese Zahl finde ich erschreckend gering. Hier zeigt sich, unbedingt auf die Erfahrung und Fallzahlen der Klinik/Operateur zu achten.




> Dazu erwähnte Prof. Graefen die Studie von Haffner. Darin wurde beobachtet, dass die Fernmetastasen, die später zum Tod des Patienten führten, nicht vom größten Tumorherd in der Prostata abstammten sondern von einem anderen, sehr kleinen Herd in der Prostata.


Hier kann man meiner Meinung nach gut sehen, welchen Wert dann eben doch die Früherkennung beim PCa bietet. Es gilt, die aggressiven Zellstämme rechtzeitig zu erkennen, ebenfalls gilt: Je früher, desto besser. Fraglich ist natürlich, wie lange das kurative Zeitfenster beim Auftreten eines neuen Herds mit GS >=7b-8 überhaupt offen ist, mit jedem weiteren Abwarten verkleinert sich das dann aber auch. 
Ich bleibe daher nach Georgs Zusammenfassung dabei: mit konsequenter Früherkennung (PSA, Bildgebung bei steigenden Werten) kann man das individuelle Risiko senken. Hierbei halte ich das starre Festhalten an Schwellenwerten für wenig hilfreich bzw. gefährlich, da alles darunter als i.O. klassifiziert ist. Entscheidender ist z.B. ein PSA-Verlauf über viele Jahre und einen fähigen Urologen, der daraus die richtigen Schlüsse ziehen kann. 

Viele Grüße
Arne

----------


## MartinWK

Mir erscheint der Beitrag von Prof. Graefen sehr konstruiert und wenig belegt. Zunächst konstatiert er das Offensichtliche: es gibt zuwenig (Langzeit-) Studien. Das beweist nichts, es kann nur dem Patienten als Entscheidungshilfe dienen.

Im Weiteren werden Therapiemethoden und behandelte Areale nicht differenziert: das Ziel einer fokalen Therapie ist die Minimierung der Nebenwirkungen. Auch RPE wird aus diesem Grunde fokal angewendet: wenn die Harnröhre erhalten bleibt oder der innere Muskel, oder wenn Nerven geschont werden. Onkologisch ist das OK wenn die Diagnose vor oder während RPE ausreichend gewesen ist. Prinzipiell könnte man mikrochirurgisch nur Teile der Prostata entfernen. Hier bieten andere Techniken als das Messer andere und vielleicht bessere Möglichkeiten. Und diese müssen (und werden) nicht nur fokal eingesetzt. Insoweit muss ihre Wirksamkeit für beide Fälle evaluiert werden.

 Jedem sollte klar sein, dass eine fokale Therapie das Risiko übersehener Tumorstellen und/oder an anderer Stelle neu auftauchender neuer PCa birgt. Dazu bedarf es keiner Studien, schon garnicht der von Haffner. Da hat ein Patient RPE und RT und alles Mögliche erhalten, aber wesentliche Metastasen stammen von einem Gleason 3-Areal ab, welches mit der RPE gleich zu Anfang entfernt wurde (nämlich als Ersttherapie). Anders gesagt: dieses Areal hatte bereits vor RPE Zellen freigesetzt, die sich später im Körper angesiedelt haben. Der erste Schluß ist daher: der Patient wurde im Nachhinein gesehen falsch therapiert. Und natürlich: eine fokale Therapie hätte ihm auch nicht geholfen, vielleicht aber mehr Lebensqualität gegeben. Nur wäre dieser Patient mit großen Arealen von Gleason 4 und PIN in anderen Bereichen sicher kein Kandidat für eine fokale Behandlung gewesen. Es war im Gegenteil zu erwarten, das ein solcher Befund im Alter von 47 Jahren ein insgesamt aggressives PCa signalisiert, mit deutlichen und auch gefährlichen Mutationen in allen Arealen.
Der Patient ist ein gutes Beispiel für die Effektivität des Gleason-Scores: er hatte mindestens Gleason 4+3, damit medium bis high risk PCa. Aus gutem Grund wird die "4" vorangestellt, sie deckt statistisch die nicht erkannten gefährlichen Bereiche (auch die mit "3") ab. Im Einzelfall wünschen wir uns eine genauere Diagnostik, insoweit ist die Studie ein Plädoyer für die weitere Erforschung des Zusammenhangs zwischen Genom-Mutationen und Metastasen. Bezüglich fokal/nicht fokal geht sie nicht über das eingangs gesagte Offensichtliche hinaus.

Die Studien von Nobin und anderen zur MRT-Diagnostik sind technisch interessant; noch interessanter wäre ein Vergleich der Bewertung nach MRT und kombinierter systematischer und gezielter Fusionsbiopsie gewesen. Im 
Übrigen haben die Anwender fokaler Therapien in den letzten Jahren die Probleme zu geringer Sicherheitsabstände bemerkt und die Parameter angepaßt, wo es möglich ist. Insoweit sind die Studien von Valerio veraltet. IRE tut sich mit großen Margen leicht, HIFU hat hier offenbar Probleme (wie alle Verfahren, die mit Hitze arbeiten), da irgendwann Nerven, Harnröhre und Blase erreicht und beschädigt und somit die Nebenwirkungen zu groß werden.

Auf welcher Basis dann wieder das Alter als Selektionskriterium ins Spiel kommt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen (abgesehen davon, dass die Studie von Haffner "beweist", dass auch RPE oder RT für jüngere Patienten ungeignet sind...): "ältere Patienten mit Gleason 3+4".

Schließlich: die Leitlinie zu zitieren vergeudet die Zeit auf einem Kongreß, der an der vorderen Front der Medizin agiert.

Mein Fazit: Wenn eine Methode schonend die ganze Prostata entfernen kann ist diese sicher einer fokalen Behandlung vorzuziehen. Die RPE mag beidseitig nerverhaltend ausgeführt für 80% der Männer optimal sein, das sind aber nicht alle die von Prof. Schostak anfangs kategorisierten Gleason>=3+4 oder T2c oder PSA>15, sondern auch leichtere Fälle.
Solange es nichts Besseres gibt, stellt eine fokale Therapie mit anschließender AS die Uhr etwas zurück, bei minimalen Nebenwirkungen.

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Martin,

ich glaube nicht, dass der Vortrag von Prof. Graefen wenig belegt war. Er hatte im Vergleich viele Studien herangezogen. Wenn diese Dich nicht überzeugen können, kannst Du natürlich sagen, der Vortrag wäre wenig belegt gewesen.

Er hatte ergänzt, dass man bei den fokalen Therapien nicht erwarten kann, dass langfristige Studienergebnisse vorliegen, trotzdem wäre dies letztlich bei einer Entscheidung zu berücksichtigen. Das hatte ich so genau nicht protokolliert.




> das Ziel einer fokalen Therapie ist die Minimierung der Nebenwirkungen


Die meisten Patienten werden erwarten, dass die Therapie kurativ ist. Das allerdings mit möglichst wenig Nebenwirkungen.




> Onkologisch ist das OK wenn die Diagnose vor oder während RPE ausreichend gewesen ist


Bei einer Operation  in einem spezialisierten Zentrum  wird auch eine Schnellschnittuntersuchung gemacht, um festzustellen ob die Schnittränder tumorfrei sind. Wenn nicht, wird zusätzliches Gewebe herausgenommen. Wie Du auch erwähnst, ist man nicht nur auf die Diagnose vor der Operation angewiesen. Dies ist bei einer fokalen Therapie nicht möglich.

Prof. Graefen hatte die Studie von Haffner zitiert um zu zeigen, dass auch mit einer MRT nicht sichtbare Tumorherde, die dann bei einer fokalen Therapie unbehandelt bleiben, den aggressivsten Tumor besitzen können. Aus diesem Grund wäre es seiner Meinung nach gefährlich, nur einen Teil der Prostata zu behandeln. Im unbehandelten Teil kann der aggressivste Tumor sein.




> die Probleme zu geringer Sicherheitsabstände bemerkt und die Parameter angepaßt


Vielleicht nicht alle Ärzte mit fokalen Therapien. Dr. Baumunk hatte ja berichtet, dass sie bei der HIFU Behandlung jetzt die Sicherheitsränder vergrößert und damit die Erfolge verbessert haben. Ich frage mich, welchen Vorteil der Patient dann von den kleinen Resten an Prostata hat, die nicht behandelt wurden. Ein Problem ist vielmehr, dass der PSA Wert nicht auf Null geht und die anschließende Verlaufskontrolle an Hand des PSA Wertes dann nicht so einfach ist.




> Auf welcher Basis dann wieder das Alter als Selektionskriterium ins Spiel kommt, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen


Er sprach von älteren Patienten mit Gleason 3+4 wohl deshalb, da hier der Tumor in der Regel nicht so schnell wächst und ein übersehener Tumorherd in der Prostata deshalb nicht so problematisch ist wie bei einem jungen Patienten.




> die Leitlinie zu zitieren vergeudet die Zeit auf einem Kongreß


Es wird häufig bei Vorträgen, die Erkenntnisse außerhalb der Leitlinien vorstellen, zusammenfassend auf die betreffenden Passagen in den Leitlinien verwiesen.

Das Auditorium bestand aus Urologen, die zur Fortbildung an dem Symphosium teilnahmen. Diese hören sich sicher die neuesten Entwicklung an, warten aber ab, bis diese in die deutsche Leitlinie aufgenommen werden. Prof. Graefen erwähnte ja die europäische Leitlinie. Diese lesen viele deutsche Urologen nicht, letztlich ist sie für ihre Arbeit nicht relevant. Solange sie nach der deutschen Leitlinie therapieren, kann ihnen kein Vorwurf einer falschen Behandlung gemacht werden.




> stellt eine fokale Therapie mit anschließender AS die Uhr etwas zurück


Ich denke die meisten Patienten erwarten eine kurative, nicht palliative Behandlung.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Prof. Graefen hat seinen Vortrag bereits in Hamburg gehalten, hier ist ein Video davon. 

Georg

Anmerkung: eine Totalablation mit NanoKnife halte ich für keine fokale Therapie, da die ganze Drüse behandelt wird. Für mich ist eine fokale Therapie immer eine Teilbehandlung der Prostata. Dabei bleiben meist mehr als 50% der Prostata unbehandelt.

----------

